# Μηδένισαν το κόστος της φωτοτυπίας;



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2014)

*Μηδένισαν το κόστος της φωτοτυπίας*

Της Λίνας Γιάνναρου, από την _Καθημερινή_

Μια ιδέα, μια καλή ιδέα. Ηταν εδώ και χρόνια που ο Πέτρος Δεμερτζής, βλέποντας την κατάσταση στον χώρο των ΜΜΕ όπου απασχολούνταν να εκτροχιάζεται, πολλά μέσα να κλείνουν, συναδέλφους να απολύονται και να μη βρίσκουν δουλειά, έσπαγε το κεφάλι του να βρει μια εναλλακτική λύση. Στο μυαλό του είχε σφηνωθεί μια τρελή ιδέα, ένα μονόστηλο που είχε πάρει το μάτι του σε κάποιο έντυπο, ούτε που θυμάται σήμερα ποιο. «Ελεγε την ιστορία πέντε νέων από την Ιαπωνία που, στο πλαίσιο μιας εργασίας τους για το πανεπιστήμιο, βρήκαν έναν τρόπο να εκμηδενίσουν το κόστος της φωτοτυπίας: η φωτοτυπία θα είχε διαφήμιση στην άλλη πλευρά», λέει ο ίδιος στην «Κ». Οι φοιτητές αργότερα πούλησαν την ιδέα τους σε μια μεγάλη εταιρεία και έλυσαν το οικονομικό τους πρόβλημα για μια ζωή.

Η σκέψη που έκανε ήταν ότι, αν αυτό πέτυχε στην Ιαπωνία, τι θα γινόταν στην Ελλάδα, τον παράδεισο της φωτοτυπίας; Αμέσως, έφτιαξε ένα επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο, προκειμένου να ενταχθεί στο ΕΣΠΑ, αλλά η ιδέα δεν θεωρήθηκε αρκετά καινοτόμος και κόπηκε. «Για λίγο καιρό την έβαλα στην άκρη. Ομως η κατάσταση στο μέσο όπου εργαζόμουν άρχισε να πηγαίνει από το κακό στο χειρότερο». Οταν πριν από λίγους μήνες έγινε και μπαμπάς, η ιδέα ξαναέπεσε στο τραπέζι. «Επρεπε να βρω έναν τρόπο να συντηρήσω την οικογένειά μου και ήταν μάλλον δύσκολο να το κάνω συνεχίζοντας να δουλεύω χωρίς να πληρώνομαι».

Κάπως έτσι, τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο αποχαιρέτισε τη δημοσιογραφία μετά 18 χρόνια και άνοιξε πανιά για την πρώτη δική του δουλειά. Χωρίς επιδότηση, αλλά με συνεταίρους την αδερφή της γυναίκας του και τον άνδρα της. Το κατάστημα TwoDots άνοιξε πριν από τρεις εβδομάδες σε στρατηγικό σημείο, δίπλα στο μεγαλύτερο ΤΕΙ της χώρας, το ΤΕΙ Αθήνας (Αγίου Σπυρίδωνος 80) των 45.000 φοιτητών. Εκεί, με μια ετήσια συνδρομή 2 ευρώ, μπορεί κάποιος να βγάλει απεριόριστο αριθμό φωτοτυπιών και εκτυπώσεων εντελώς δωρεάν. Απλώς, στο πίσω μέρος του, το φύλλο (το οποίο είναι 100 γραμμαρίων, ώστε να μην υπάρχει διαφάνεια) θα έχει τυπωμένη μια ολοσέλιδη έγχρωμη διαφήμιση. Συνήθως πρόκειται για διαφημίσεις με δώρα, ειδικές προσφορές, εκπτώσεις και κουπόνια, τα οποία οι φοιτητές μπορούν να βρουν χρήσιμα. «Δεν θα χρειαζόταν ούτε καν η ετήσια συνδρομή, αλλά η φορολογική νομοθεσία απαγορεύει την απολύτως δωρεάν προσφορά προϊόντων ή υπηρεσιών», εξηγεί ο Πέτρος.

Οι συνεργάτες έχουν υπολογίσει ότι κάθε φοιτητής βγάζει περίπου 150 σελίδες φωτοτυπία ανά μάθημα. Με 6-8 μαθήματα το εξάμηνο, ο αριθμός φτάνει τις 1.000. Με μέση τιμή τα 7 λεπτά ανά φωτοτυπία, όπως ισχύει στα περισσότερα καταστήματα, κάθε φοιτητής ξοδεύει κατά μέσο όρο 70 και πλέον ευρώ ανά εξάμηνο μόνο για φωτοτυπίες. Στην κρίση, οι περισσότεροι προσπαθούν να μειώσουν τα έξοδα, τυπώνοντας όλο και λιγότερες σελίδες. «Εμείς θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε και τους φοιτητές και τους γονείς τους που συχνά αναλαμβάνουν το κόστος. Πράγματι, έρχονται και αντί να βγάλουν 20 σελίδες από τις 100, όπως θα έκαναν κανονικά, τις βγάζουν όλες και από δύο φορές. Ενας πιτσιρικάς πριν από λίγες ημέρες έβγαλε 1.800 σελίδες. Μετά δεν μπορούσε να τις κουβαλήσει!». Αν το... βάρος είναι το πρόβλημα για τους φοιτητές, για τους ιδιοκτήτες της TwoDots ήταν να τους πείσουν ότι όλο αυτό είναι δωρεάν. «Δεν μας πιστεύουν, χρειάζεται να τους το λέμε πέντε φορές ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσουν τίποτα». Ηδη το πρωτότυπο «φωτοτυπάδικο» έχει εγγράψει πάνω από 200 μέλη, ενώ βρίσκεται στο στάδιο της προσέλκυσης διαφημίσεων. «Εχουμε μία κόκκινη γραμμή, τις κομματικές νεολαίες. Εχουν έρθει ήδη από δύο νεολαίες για να διαφημιστούν, αλλά τους είπαμε όχι. Οσοι άλλοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε», λέει ο κ. Δεμερτζής.

Θέλουν πράσινη εταιρεία

Στόχος των νέων επιχειρηματιών είναι να διευρύνουν το δίκτυο των καταστημάτων με τη μέθοδο του franchise σε όλη την επικράτεια, καλύπτοντας περισσότερους από 200.000 φοιτητές σε όλη τη χώρα. Σε δεύτερο χρόνο, η TwoDots σκοπεύει να γίνει 100% πράσινη εταιρεία, προσφέροντας μόνο ανακυκλωμένο χαρτί και μη τοξικά μελάνια, ενισχύοντας και την ανακύκλωση στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο.
«Νομίζω ότι βρήκαμε έναν τρόπο να βοηθήσουμε και τους νέους ανθρώπους σε αυτή τη συγκυρία, αλλά και τους εαυτούς μας να ζήσουμε λίγο καλύτερα και πολύ πιο απλά», καταλήγει ο ίδιος.


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτοτυπίες διπλής όψεως, που σημαίνει πιο πολύ χαρτί χαμένο.


----------



## rogne (Feb 9, 2014)

Σημείωση: στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, η "μέση τιμή των 7 λεπτών ανά φωτοτυπία" απλώς δεν υπάρχει -- ο κανόνας είναι γύρω στα 3 λεπτά (ή και ακόμα λιγότερο για μεγαλύτερα τιράζ και φωτοτυπίες/εκτυπώσεις διπλής όψης)...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε δεύτερο χρόνο, η TwoDots σκοπεύει να γίνει 100% πράσινη εταιρεία, προσφέροντας μόνο ανακυκλωμένο χαρτί και μη τοξικά μελάνια, ενισχύοντας και την ανακύκλωση στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο.


Να σημειώσουμε ωστόσο ότι το ανακυκλωμένο χαρτί δεν είναι 100% πράσινη λύση. Η ανακύκλωση χαρτιού επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον καθώς είναι ενεργοβόρος, και επίσης με τα χημικά που κάποιες φορές χρησιμοποιούνται για τη λεύκανση του χαρτιού. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερη λύση από το να κόβονται καινούρια δέντρα για να φτιάχνεται καινούριο χαρτί, όμως πραγματικά πράσινη λύση θα ήταν να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος να μην χρειάζονται τόσες εκτυπώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Να καταθέσω προς το παρόν το πρώτο μου σχόλιο: δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχουν στα πανεπιστήμια τυπωμένα βιβλία και φωτοτυπίες. Μόνο ταμπλέτες στο εξής. Αλλά έχω και άλλα σχόλια για αργότερα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2014)

Δεν φωτοτυπούν οι φοιτητές μόνο τα βιβλία- συγκεκριμένα σχεδόν ποτέ δεν φωτοτυπούν βιβλία. Πιο συχνά φωτοτυπούν τις σημειώσεις του μαθήματος από τους συμφοιτητές τους. 
Στην πρόσφατη επιστροφή μου στα θρανία μας μοίραζαν την παρουσίαση φωτοτυπημένη στην αρχή του κάθε μαθήματος (και μετά μπορούσες να την βρεις και στις σελίδες του μαθήματος). Αλλά κι εκεί μπορεί να ήθελες να σημειώσεις κάτι με το μολύβι στο περιθώριο. Ανάλογα με το πώς έκανε μάθημα ο διδάσκων μπορεί και να χρειαζόταν να κρατήσεις κανονικές σημειώσεις. 
Α, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν είναι όλα τα βιβλία διαθέσιμα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Και σε πολλά εμπλέκονται ζητήματα κοπιράιτ. Ακόμα δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το τοπίο. 
Τέλος, υπάρχει η εντύπωση ότι όλα έχουν γίνει πλέον ηλεκτρονικά και η παιδεία έχει αλλάξει. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει και τόσο. Έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές με ενσωμάτωση κάποιων τεχνολογιών, αλλά όχι στο βαθμό που το παρουσιάζουν τα ΜΜΕ. Κι αυτό το ξέρω από μέσα- κατά τύχη αυτή την εποχή ασχολούμαι με αυτά. 
Αν το δούμε δε από τη σκοπιά του ποιες μέθοδοι μάθησης είναι αποτελεσματικές (γιατί αυτό είναι το ζουμί, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την τεχνολογία αλλά να έχει αποτέλεσμα, όχι τεχνολογία για την τεχνολογία), ακόμα έχει πολύ δρόμο μέχρι να συμφωνήσουν οι ειδικοί της εκπαίδευσης μεταξύ τους.


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αν το δούμε δε από τη σκοπιά του ποιες μέθοδοι μάθησης είναι αποτελεσματικές (γιατι αυτό είναι το ζουμί, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την τεχνολογία αλλά να έχει αποτέλεσμα, όχι τεχνολογία για την τεχνολογία), ακόμα έχει πολύ δρόμο μέχρι να συμφωνήσουν οι ειδικοί της εκπαίδευσης μεταξύ τους.



Αυτό ξαναπές το. Ε, άντε, το λέω εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

SBE, τα έχουμε πει και παλιά. Δεν θεωρώ ότι η παιδεία έχει ενσωματώσει την τεχνολογία ή ότι έχει ενσωματώσει σωστά το ποσοστό που έχει ενσωματώσει. Επειδή το νήμα δεν αφορά αυτό το ζήτημα, ας μείνουμε στην απλή διατύπωση ότι στην εποχή μας δεν θα έπρεπε να ανησυχούμε για τη σπατάλη χαρτιού. Υποθέτω ότι περνάμε (αργά και βασανιστικά...) σε μια εποχή που θα σπαταλιέται όλο και λιγότερο χαρτί. Το ότι ο Έλληνας καθηγητής θέλει να πουλήσει στο κράτος το έντυπο σύγγραμμά του και ο Έλληνας φοιτητής να δώσει εξετάσεις με βάση τις σημειώσεις που θα αντιγράψει από τον επιμελή συμφοιτητή του, προφανώς πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για μνημεία αναχρονισμού.


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2014)

Παρατηρώ ότι ο τίτλος του αρχικού άρθρου (και του νήματος) εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί παραπλανητικά στο μυαλό μου. Όταν διαβάζω ότι "Μηδένισαν το κόστος της φωτοτυπίας" το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει κατευθείαν σε μια τεχνολογική καινοτομία που καταργεί το μελάνι στην εκτύπωση και που αναπόφευκτα θα έφτανε ώς εμάς: θα επέτρεπε να μη μας γδέρνουν ζωντανούς οι εταιρείες αφού πρώτα μας δέσουν στον δικό τους εκτυπωτή. Και ύστερα ξενερώνω. Όχι ότι έχει κάποια σημασία εδώ, αλλά σε μια δική μας μετάφραση ή δικό μας κείμενο θα χρειαζόταν να εφαρμοστεί η αρχή της προφύλαξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2014)

Αποδέχομαι την κριτική του Θέμη. Συμφωνώ ότι ένα ερωτηματικούλι στο τέλος του τίτλου του νήματος θα οδηγούσε πιο εύκολα τον αναγνώστη στην έτσι κι αλλιώς γόνιμη συζήτηση ουσίας που έγινε...


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2014)

> Δεν θεωρώ ότι η παιδεία έχει ενσωματώσει την τεχνολογία ή ότι έχει ενσωματώσει σωστά το ποσοστό που έχει ενσωματώσει.



Αυτό μπορούμε να το συζητάμε όσο θες. Αλλά θα ήθελα πιο συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα από το γενικώς και αορίστως "τεχνολογία". 
Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα; Διδάσκω ένα μάθημα το οποίο από φέτος έγινε όλο ονλάιν και διαδραστικό. 
Απαιτείται συνεχής σύνδεση με το ίντερνετ για να παρακολουθήσεις το μάθημα. Οι φοιτητές δεν έχουν επιλογή να πηδήξουν κάτι (αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι το κάνουν). 
Έτσι αυτό που πρώτα έπαιρνε τρεις σελίδες κειμένου τώρα χρειάζεται τρεις ώρες βίδωμα στο κάθισμα σου. Γιατί ξεκινάει με μια εισαγωγική παράγραφο και μετά ακολουθούν καμιά δεκαριά βιντεάκια με παραδείγματα, όλα ίδια, μετά κάμποσα ηχητικά που απλώς είναι ο συγγραφέας μας λέει πώς να διαβάσουμε κλπ κλπ και ένα σωρό ασκήσεις (διαδραστικές κι αυτές) για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι έγινε κατανοητή η ύλη. Επίσης οι φοιτητές είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ανεβάζουν σε κάποιο σάιτ τις απαντήσεις τους στις ασκήσεις καθώς και φωτογραφίες κλπ που βρίσκουν από το ίντερνετ, και είναι υποχρεωμένοι οι συμφοιτητές τους κι ο δάσκαλος να κάνουν κάτω από καθένα από αυτά συζήτηση. Διαφορετική για τον καθένα. 
Δεν πρόκειται για τσαπατσούλικο υλικό, είναι πολυβραβευμένο πρόγραμμα και είναι η τελευταία λέξη της διδασκαλίας. Αλλά είναι τεχνολογία για την τεχνολογία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Οι συγγραφείς, οι μεταφραστές και οι εκδότες εισπράττουμε τελικά και εμείς χρήματα (μέσω ΟΣΔΕΛ) από την TwoDots, η οποία λειτουργεί απόλυτα νόμιμα και με εν ισχύ σχετική σύμβαση αδειοδότησης φωτοτυπικής αναπαραγωγής.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "μέλος" της TwoDots?


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι για να φωτοτυπείς δωρεάν γίνεσαι μέλος με συνδρομή 24€/χρόνο και σου δίνει μέχρι 1000 φωτοτυπίες μηνιαίως.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2015)

Kαλή ιδέα. Από την άλλη ο οικολογικός μου εαυτός εξανίσταται στην ιδέα τοσου χαμένου χαρτιού (συνήθως τα βγάζω όλα διπλής όψης).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2015)

Κοίτα, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα είναι μετατροπή πολύ περισσότερου χαμένου χαρτιού (φυλλάδια, φέιγ-βολάν κττ που μοιράζονται στον δρόμο, τα φανάρια κλπ και πετιούνται σχεδόν αμέσως) με πάλι χαμένο χαρτί αλλά λιγότερου όγκου.


----------

